# Getting cold



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Nov 20 and already depressed because flathead have migrated to winter holes
and won't be active till May.
My thoughts turned to the Ohio River. I thought that pools nearby may provide
some winter action with blue cats.
Joey Eddie invited me to join him on his boat and I couldn't refuse. Any chance to get out
and learn new ideas about catfish is great.
Anyway bites were few and any takes were very gentle nibbles. I didn't locate
any blue cats but did find a flathead. This one is the latest in the year I have caught a flat
and in the coldest water.









This old dog isn't too old to learn new tricks. Perhaps to old to remember where he put hooks at times.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Super fish. Congrats! Which pool?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

dugworm said:


> Super fish. Congrats! Which pool?


Willow Island. Bites were very tender so fish have slowed down. Still better than sitting home.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

nice fish


----------

